# Miniature condiment picnic table



## mj97030 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm 23 years old and am really just starting to try to learn to work with tools and wood. It has always interested me but my family was never really into it. Anyways, I'm going to try my luck on a picnic table soon for my apartments. Before that I was thinking I might make a little miniature table with cutouts for a ketchup bottle and salt and pepper shakers. Anybody have any idea of plans for it and what kind of wood I should use? I'll take any help I can get!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mitchel, this is an excellent project. Plan on building a few because they are very popular. Dave(Dr Zook) was bugging me because he likes mayo on his burgers. I told him that sounded like a crappy idea and 2 weeks later he got the little outhouse in the mail.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Michael.

Mike from Detroit may have plans. I know he has made these tables??/


PS, Mike, Snappp


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops! You can build this out of most any wood. The ones you see are recycled from a real picnic table someone gave me.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a nice idea. I'll have to borrow that. I'll have to make mine a bit larger becausse I like mayo on my burgers, too.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Outhouse!!!!!*



Mike said:


> Mitchel, this is an excellent project. Plan on building a few because they are very popular. Dave(Dr Zook) was bugging me because he likes mayo on his burgers. I told him that sounded like a crappy idea and 2 weeks later he got the little outhouse in the mail.


Yes Mitchel, I received an outhose (the one in the picture) but, the door was intact, not hanging. It sits on my computer hutch, top right. Thanks again Mike.:dance3:


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all: Make your own plans for almost anything. Google "SketchUp 8" is lots of fun with tutorials for us old folks. Download is free for the basic program (all I and my 8yr old grandson need)
DBM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Danella, I am still using the first version of sketch up... :jester:


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah yes ! My usual sketch tool also. Add a ruler and square cause I can't draw a straight line without them. But it is fun to "play' on the computer for a change.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mj97030 said:


> I'm 23 years old and am really just starting to try to learn to work with tools and wood. It has always interested me but my family was never really into it. Anyways, I'm going to try my luck on a picnic table soon for my apartments. Before that I was thinking I might make a little miniature table with cutouts for a ketchup bottle and salt and pepper shakers. Anybody have any idea of plans for it and what kind of wood I should use? I'll take any help I can get!


This photo may be of some help.


----------



## mj97030 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. I like the little outhouse, I might have to borrow that idea  I was thinking I might use the leftover wood from the picnic table I'm going to build as well. I just need to get my hands on a table saw!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or just pick one up like I did from a gift store for 5.oo bucks with the plastic bottles and the salt and pepper,,and you got it with a sticker on the bottom that said ,made in Taiwan.

But no out house but I don't like mayo anyway, it go's bad real quick if it's left out. Nasty stuff 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080217163149AAEybXS

http://naturalsportsmedicine.blogspot.com/2007/04/mayonnaisepart-iilet-truth-be-told.html

===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm very surprised that in your old age Bob you're actually telling people to spend money instead of making items. Regarding the $5.00 ones, are you sure they didn't say "made by Mike", I know that he was jigging up to make them.


----------



## Nbulken (Aug 26, 2012)

love the outhouse, how fun! the table is cool as well!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike
The outhouse idea is hilarious


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the plan mike just cut the pieces now have to glue them up.


Tdog


----------

